# Has anyone tried deepin?



## Hillbilly (Apr 2, 2016)

If you are a Linux user you owe it to yourself to look into deepin. It is an Debian based distro. I have installed it on my main rig and I am loving it. https://www.deepin.org/index.html?language=en. I'll include a screen shot.


----------



## blobster21 (Apr 2, 2016)

May i suggest you update your link to set english as default :

https://www.deepin.org/index.html?language=en


----------



## natr0n (Apr 2, 2016)

this looks good will test out later.


----------



## Hillbilly (Apr 2, 2016)

blobster21 said:


> May i suggest you update your link to set english as default :
> 
> https://www.deepin.org/index.html?language=en


Done


----------



## Kursah (Apr 2, 2016)

Reminds of of what I would imagine Lindows 10 looking like lol! 

I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Hillbilly (Apr 3, 2016)

Sucks Linspire = lead balloon.


----------



## Nobody99 (Jul 16, 2016)

Tried it, didn't like it very much. I felt it was too simple and I disliked that side menu for editing setting because it felt too cramped although I never looked for windowed settings because I wasn't going to use it.

Every time I try new distributions I hope they come with Dolphin as default file manager because it just is the best but often they don't.


----------

